# Creative Ways to Market your Clothing Brand



## BostonKnucklehed (Sep 26, 2008)

With today’s global market place marketing your new clothing brand goes way beyond launching a Facebook & Twitter page. That doesn’t mean you have to pull your hair our wondering how you are going to come up with the dough to market yourself. It really just takes some creativity and bootstrapping to get the word out there. Not everything is going to work but making attempts is crucial. Some efforts simply won’t do anything for you and some will generate a decent amount of exposure. Only time will really tell. 

Here are some ways you can get things rolling for yourself:

*1.* Your Trunk: I know crazy huh? If you don’t have a car that’s ok but just getting out there the old fashion way and letting people know your brand exists with your mouth is a start. Once you have your legal tax id numbers you can reach out to the state and get a street vendor license for free and start pushing your products on sidewalks. Check with your closest city but many have designated vendor locations you can take advantage of. You just need to fill out the application to get things going.

*2.* Ask Store Owners: Make a list of every boutique within driving distance you wouldn’t mind your brand being visible in. Make the list first so you can organize everything from locations to conversations. Go and stop in, bring a sample, strike conversation. Afterwards send a thank you letter or email to that person. If they don’t respond don’t beat yourself up over it. You gave it an honest attempt. If they do, pat yourself on the back and move onto the next. I know that this sounds so obvious but it takes balls to walk into a store or call a buyer and simply ask if they would carry your line. You could also put together some packages for stores you know you would like to be in and start by just sending some items first.

*3.* Street Team: When done right a street team can work wonders for your brand. It works best once you have been around for a little bit and the following has already started. Offer discounts and rep codes to street team members and they will get them motivated to really get moving and make some money. Give them a cut for every piece of clothing that is sold and they will keep selling for you. Eventually they could become your first employees. Eventually you will have a small army of sales people just spreading the word helping your business and brand grow. 

*4*.	Affiliate Marketing: This is usually a bit more advanced but once your business gets rolling this is a lot like having a virtual street team. I’m not going to lie to you; affiliate marketing takes time and patience to manage and grow. You have to recruit and manage all affiliates but once you get rolling the website traffic numbers can be seriously surprising. 

This is just the beginning of what can be done. When you start thinking outside the box a bit you will surprise yourself with what you could come up with to market your business.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Good post!

I definitely agree with #1. Getting out there locally is a huge launching pad. The internet is a big place, sometimes marketing (and marketing dollars) can get lost in space. Trying to reach too many people too quickly can easily backfire. There is a lot to be said for a face to face, targeted, local approach. People not only can buy your product, but meet you and learn about your brand. Making that connection is a great way to start the word of mouth it takes to grow to the next level.


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Yah, definitely a good post. Street teaming is great, works better all depending on your certain niche market. Talking to buyers is all about having confidence when approaching. No your brand inside and out, including numbers. Practice your elevator speech!


----------



## firepower (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the post, thats all great advice. I am just getting serious about my brand and preparing to get my tax number and hit the parks and such and hit the shops.


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

Urinal Cakes lol sorry i watched that movie last night but street teams and sponsorships have helped me out a ton


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never thought of street-teams before. Thanks a bunch for that one!
has anyone some experiences to share with street-teams? like how to find the right people, etc..?


----------



## bosmolskate (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice list very useful and helpful for us newbies here


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the list! I'm planning on re-launching after a bit of a baby-related hiatus and hoping to really go hard this time; street teams and affiliates are two things I am definitely going to try!


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone have any tips on how to start a street team?


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice idea. I like that.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree on affiliate marketing. it def need some skills to find great affiliates & keep track of them. your job will just be to pay on time & make maximum out of it.


----------



## thepeachdesign (Mar 6, 2010)

Great tips. Going local would be the best to start i guess.


----------



## adverdelex (Aug 17, 2010)

Affiliate marketing takes time and patience to manage and grow. You have to recruit and manage all affiliates but once you get rolling the website traffic numbers can be seriously surprising.


----------



## cotton_heritage (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice compilation!


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

iDevAffiliate - Affiliate Tracking Software - Affiliate Program Software is best software out their if anyone wants to own license & running affiliate program on their own site. btw, it has seo module(additional cost i think but worth)!......that will make those affiliate links dofollow & will give you bonus on ranking in google as well!

edit: that seo module comes with professional license which is $299. even 10 backlinks are worth 300 if you think that way. google it for some coupon code, you will easily find 10-15% i guess?


----------

